
Okeanos Explorer: Deepwater Exploration of the Marianas - rnl
http://oceanexplorer.noaa.gov/okeanos/media/exstream/exstream.html
======
okket
Too bad there is nothing on the cams right now.

> In Port in Saipan!

> NOAA Ship Okeanos Explorer pulled into port in Saipan around 10:00 AM this
> morning, bringing the first leg of the 2016 Deepwater Exploration of the
> Marianas Expedition to a close! Our next cruise will start on May 20th and
> will be a 24-hour mapping cruise to collect data on priority areas in the
> north of the Marianas Trench Marine National Monument and the Commonwealth
> of the Northern Marianas Islands. We will use these maps to select targets
> for further investigation with ROV Deep Discoverer during our third cruise,
> starting June 17th. Tune back in and explore with us!

